# Black Diamond Granule Size



## Grathum (Jul 13, 2010)

For those of you that have experience with Black Diamond, which grit size did you choose?

shock rock (extra fine 40 -80)
Little Fury (Fine 30 - 60)
Wicked Sister (medium 20 - 40)
Devil's Tooth (course 12 - 40)
Black Piranha (extra course 12 - 30)

Any idea what the size corresponds to as far as what we think of as maybe play sand or sand that you would find on a beach ("normal size")?

Have you had any issues with it holding the plants? For instance, play sand kind of sticks together and helps hold the plants until they can root...does this black diamond product have the same properties?

Thanks!


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

I have used it and I believe i used 20-40 and it is holding the plants very well,plan to use it in my 125 g also.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

awesome, thanks, thats what i will get then


----------

